# Wie spricht man den Namen richtig aus???



## axl65 (30. Dezember 2004)

Ich weiss nicht genau,wie man den Namen"CUBE"richtig ausspricht???Muss man es Englisch sagen"CJUB"oder einfach und schnöde Deutsch"CUBE"???
Oh helft mir unwissendem!!!Bitte!!!


----------



## tofferl (31. Dezember 2004)

ich hab bis jetzt noch nie etwas anderes als die englische aussprache gehört, also würde ich sagen "Cjub" aber warum ist das denn so wichtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (31. Dezember 2004)

tofferl schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab bis jetzt noch nie etwas anderes als die englische aussprache gehört, also würde ich sagen "Cjub" aber warum ist das denn so wichtig?


Es interessiert mich eben!Und ich möchte mich da,falls es mal dazu kommt,schon richtig ausdrücken!


----------



## dubbel (31. Dezember 2004)

das ist doch eine firma mit französischem stammsitz. 
"Sssüüüb" wird das ausgesprochen.


----------



## pefro (31. Dezember 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> das ist doch eine firma mit französischem stammsitz.
> "Sssüüüb" wird das ausgesprochen.



Du verwechselst da ne Feinheit, nicht französisch -> sondern fränkisch, also wirds "kup" ausgesprochen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## kathrinchen (31. Dezember 2004)

axl65 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss nicht genau,wie man den Namen"CUBE"richtig ausspricht???Muss man es Englisch sagen"CJUB"oder einfach und schnöde Deutsch"CUBE"???
> Oh helft mir unwissendem!!!Bitte!!!



Wenn das wirklich eines Deiner drängensten Probleme ist, kannst Du Dir meines uneingeschränkten Neides auf Dich wirklich sicher sein.
Ich denke wenn Du in einen Fahrradladen gehst und nach einem [Cyb](französisch), [Cjub](englisch) oder einem [Kube](deutsch) fragst ist das völlig schnuppe. Der Verkäufer wird Dich garantiert nicht auslachen, wenn`s falsch ist und er weiß trotzdem was Du willst.


----------



## BiermannFreund (31. Dezember 2004)

Und ich denke mal die englische Aussprache, also "KJUP" is am gängigsten und am wenigstens Lachgefärdet 
Kenn das auch nur so, denke mal es wird scho was mit dem Würfel gemein haben *G*


----------



## axl65 (31. Dezember 2004)

kathrinchen schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das wirklich eines Deiner drängensten Probleme ist, kannst Du Dir meines uneingeschränkten Neides auf Dich wirklich sicher sein.
> Ich denke wenn Du in einen Fahrradladen gehst und nach einem [Cyb](französisch), [Cjub](englisch) oder einem [Kube](deutsch) fragst ist das völlig schnuppe. Der Verkäufer wird Dich garantiert nicht auslachen, wenn`s falsch ist und er weiß trotzdem was Du willst.



Ooooohhhh Nein!Dies ist sicherlich nicht eines meiner dringlichsten Probleme,wobei ich sonst eigentlich keine Probleme habe???,mich interessiert die Sache einfach.Da die Firma ja in Deutschland ansässig ist,genauer genommen in Bayern(obwohl es keine Bayern sind sondern Franken(die aber nicht aus Frankreich kommen))müsste es ja eigentlich "Cube"heißen!Vielleicht kann sich ja der ehrenwerte Administrator äussern,er müsste es ja eigentlich wissen!Und für mich wäre es ein guter Auftakt ins neue Jahr!


----------



## PelzPilz (1. Januar 2005)

ich würde sagen kjuhb
kube hab ich noch nie gehört 

ansonsten leben und leben lassen - 
weiß nicht wie man bei der Frage rumstänkern kann - dann antwortet man doch einfach nicht


----------



## dubbel (1. Januar 2005)

oder einfach "kubbe", 
mit betonung auf der ersten silbe


----------



## OrlandoMTB (1. Januar 2005)

hmm.....
Da müsste man doch erstmal abklären, was der Name CUBE eigentlich ausdrücken soll.
Soll das englische Cube für Würfel gemeint sein, dann wäre die Aussprache wohl "kjub".
Ist das ganze aber eine englische Abkürzung könnte man die Sache auch folgendermassen aussprechen: "Ci Ju Be I". 
Die deutsche Aussprache, der deutschen Abkürzung ist dann wie folgt: "Ceh Uh Beh Eh".
Da das Wort CUBE aber nicht durch Punkte (C.U.B.E.) getrennt ist, könnte man davon ausgehen, daß keine Abkürzung dahinter steckt.
Ich persönlich, glaube an die "Würfeltheorie" und werde daher auch in Zukunft "kjub" sagen. Dafür stehe ich mit meinem Namen,

Florian (gesprochen, wie gelesen oder "Eff Ell Oh Err Ih Ah En")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (1. Januar 2005)

ich bin für _ZÜHP_


----------



## MTB-Max (1. Januar 2005)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Du verwechselst da ne Feinheit, nicht französisch -> sondern fränkisch, also wirds "kup" ausgesprochen.
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



also wenn fränkisch, dann so: gjuub   , dass b ist dabei sehr weich auszusprechen


----------



## axl65 (2. Januar 2005)

Interessant ist ja,das es anscheinend gar keiner so richtig weiss!!!  
Und ich dachte immer,ich bin einzigartig!!!  
Also,vielleicht erbarmt sich ja doch der Moderator,der es ja eigentlich ganz genau wissen müsste!!!Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf,zu erfahren,wie ich den Namen von,2 meiner Bikes,nun richtig auszusprechen habe!!!


----------



## dubbel (2. Januar 2005)

axl65 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf,zu erfahren,wie ich den Namen von,2 meiner Bikes,nun richtig auszusprechen habe!!!


dann nenn sie doch Heinz und Hilde. 
oder Jim (= "Tschimm") und Lukas. 
oder theo und, hmmm, tja. 

naja, vielleicht kommt ja noch ne antwort...


----------



## axl65 (2. Januar 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> dann nenn sie doch Heinz und Hilde.
> oder Jim (= "Tschimm") und Lukas.
> oder theo und, hmmm, tja.
> 
> naja, vielleicht kommt ja noch ne antwort...


Da hast Du natürlich Recht!!!  Ich wäre schön aus dem Schneider
und würde mich nicht als Unwissender outen.Aber das wirft ein neues Problem
auf!Gebe ich den Bikes nun männliche oder weibliche Namen???Ist das MTB nicht sogar ein Zwitter,HelgaFranz oder ErwinMonika?Bekomme ich dann eventuell Ärger mit Alice Schwarzer???Jetzt wird es doch ein Problem!!!


----------



## [email protected] (2. Januar 2005)

wow,

da komm ich nichtsahnend aus dem Urlaub, und dann muss/darf ich diesen Fred lesen. Ich muss sagen, dass mich eure Kreativität sehr begeistert. 



			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> dann nenn sie doch Heinz und Hilde.
> oder Jim (= "Tschimm") und Lukas.
> oder theo und, hmmm, tja.
> 
> naja, vielleicht kommt ja noch ne antwort...



ich fänds toll, wenn ein Fahrrad "Theo" heißen würde. Mal sehen, vielleicht können wir ja das AMS in Zukunft "Theo" nennen. Die schwarze Götting. Ähhh, naja, vielleicht auch nicht.   

Also es ist schon als [kju:b] gedacht. Also die englische Version für Würfel. Aber denkt euch nix. Selbst manche unserer eigenen Händler haben damit so ihre Schwierigkeiten.

So, ich hoffe, ich konnte euch helfen. ABER!!!! lasst eurer Kreativität doch freien lauf, und sinniert ein wenig rum. Es ist sehr amüsant und faszinierend, was da so alles rauskommt. 

Ein gutes neues Jahr. In einigen Tagen kümmer ich mich dann wieder ausgiebig um die Beantwortung ALLER Fragen.

mfg,

Theo (die schwarze Göttin)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (2. Januar 2005)

also göttin und theo 
oder Heinz und Hilde (meine favoriten). 
oder Jim und Lukas.


----------



## axl65 (2. Januar 2005)

Theo,wir fahren nicht nach Lodz aber wir danken Dir!!!Ich habe ja das grosse Glück,eine Manitougabel zuhaben,die meinen Vornamen trägt!!!Nein,ich heisse nicht Skareb oder Black oder Minute,sondern A X E L !!!
Okay,ich sage einfach nur noch "CJUB"und wer dann meckert,dem schleudere ich ein "Götz von Berlichingen" entgegen !!!


----------



## Dr.Q (2. Januar 2005)

hi hi find ich a lustig, 

habs mal einen " tschupp " aussprechen hören    

oh man...


----------



## axl65 (2. Januar 2005)

Übrigens wirft die Antwort von Theo ja neue Fragen auf!!!Warum gibt sich eine deutsche Firma,die in Deutschland ansässig ist,einen englischen Namen der auch noch etwas Kantiges(Würfel) bedeutet obwohl doch beim Rad alles rund laufen sollte????


----------



## Wipfler (3. Januar 2005)

...wie jetzt "Würfel"....??
Bin enttäuscht. Bisher war ich immer der Meinung diese Abkürzung stände für 
*c*omplete *u*nforgettable *b*ike *e*xperience !!!


Schöne Neujahrsgrüße
Markus


----------



## funkt (3. Januar 2005)

Hi - ersma ProstNeujahr!
Erinnert mich irgendwie an meine Urlaube mit dem Kjubh am Lago in Dorboohlè wo man auch diesen italienischen Wein kriegt - Tschianti oder so ähnlich!?!   
Übrigens mein Zweit- und Winterbike ist ein Focus (phonetisch ausgesprochen)!!!
Tom


----------



## Pino (3. Januar 2005)

Also jetzt mal im Ernst: Cube ist natürlich die Abkürzung für die beiden chemischen Elemente Cu (Kupfer) und Be (Beryllium), die bei Erhitzung auf 1.300 Grad Celsius verschmelzen und zusammen mit Aluminium eine ultraleichte und superstabile Verbindung eingehen. Nur die deutsche Fa. Cube hat die Rechte an dieser uralten taiwanesischen Rezeptur erworben und kann so über MTB-Rahmen verfügen, die bei geringem Gewicht eigenelastisch und biegefest auf Bodenunebenheiten reagieren  usw. usf. 
Ach so, die Aussprache: Kuh-Beh muss es heißen. Die Variante "Kjub" ist lediglich Folge einer zunehmenden Anglisierung der deutschen Sprache, der dringend Einhalt geboten werden sollte. Also, Leute, nachsprechen: Kuh-beh, kuh-be, kuh-be, muh-mäh, muh-mäh, ähhh???
Pino


----------



## Bias (3. Januar 2005)

axl65 schrieb:
			
		

> Da die Firma ja in Deutschland ansässig ist,genauer genommen in Bayern(obwohl es keine Bayern sind sondern Franken(die aber nicht aus Frankreich kommen))müsste es ja eigentlich "Cube"heißen!


Du sagst es ! Franken sind keine Bayern !!!
  

Aber jetzt was zum Thema. Wer auf die offizielle HP von Cube schaut: www.cube-bikes.de , kann folgenden Satz auf der Startseite lesen: "the world is a Cube"
Daraus lässt sich wohl folgern, dass man CUBE englisch ausspricht!


----------



## axl65 (7. Januar 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Also jetzt mal im Ernst: Cube ist natürlich die Abkürzung für die beiden chemischen Elemente Cu (Kupfer) und Be (Beryllium), die bei Erhitzung auf 1.300 Grad Celsius verschmelzen und zusammen mit Aluminium eine ultraleichte und superstabile Verbindung eingehen. Nur die deutsche Fa. Cube hat die Rechte an dieser uralten taiwanesischen Rezeptur erworben und kann so über MTB-Rahmen verfügen, die bei geringem Gewicht eigenelastisch und biegefest auf Bodenunebenheiten reagieren  usw. usf.
> Ach so, die Aussprache: Kuh-Beh muss es heißen. Die Variante "Kjub" ist lediglich Folge einer zunehmenden Anglisierung der deutschen Sprache, der dringend Einhalt geboten werden sollte. Also, Leute, nachsprechen: Kuh-beh, kuh-be, kuh-be, muh-mäh, muh-mäh, ähhh???
> Pino


Deine Erklärung ist wunderschön!!!    
Ich fahre also 2 "KUH BEH"Bikes.So soll es sein!!!


----------



## Cook (21. Januar 2005)

Bias schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Aber jetzt was zum Thema. Wer auf die offizielle HP von Cube schaut: www.cube-bikes.de , kann folgenden Satz auf der Startseite lesen: "the world is a Cube"



Jetzt bin ich aber richtig enttäuscht! Ich hab mir extra ein kju:b zugelegt, weil ich der Meinung war, dass es nach HOCHMODERNEN Gesichtspunkten gefertigt wurde. Und jetzt glauben die Leute von kju:b, das die Erde ein Würfel ist????? Ich packs nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipfler (21. Januar 2005)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt bin ich aber richtig enttäuscht! Ich hab mir extra ein kju:b zugelegt, weil ich der Meinung war, dass es nach HOCHMODERNEN Gesichtspunkten gefertigt wurde. Und jetzt glauben die Leute von kju:b, das die Erde ein Würfel ist????? Ich packs nicht mehr...




Ja, aber so isses doch !! Oder glaubst Du etwa an diese Kugeltheorie ? Das ist ja fast wie im Mittelalter als man noch an die Scheibe dachte


----------



## axl65 (23. Januar 2005)

Wipfler schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber so isses doch !! Oder glaubst Du etwa an diese Kugeltheorie ? Das ist ja fast wie im Mittelalter als man noch an die Scheibe dachte


Oh je,was habe ich da nur angerichtet???  
Jetzt wird es existenziell! CUBE baut also nicht nur,IMHO gute Fahrräder,Nein-sie bringen auch die ganze Erdengestalt durcheinander.  
Vielleicht sollte sich die Firma einen bodenständigen Namen geben,der keinerlei Deutungsschwierigkeiten aufweist!
Es wird um Vorschläge gebeten!!!

FIF-Fahrradbau im Frankenland (nicht schön aber leicht zu erklären)
FRESBA-Fränkische Eisenschwein Bauer
Also irgendwie bin ich nicht sehr kreativ!Aber es tummeln sich hier bestimmt einige gute Werbestrategen!!!


----------



## Cook (23. Januar 2005)

Wipfler schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber so isses doch !! Oder glaubst Du etwa an diese Kugeltheorie ? Das ist ja fast wie im Mittelalter als man noch an die Scheibe dachte



Jo Särvus Bua! Jödz sogsd ma a biddschön: wo san denn nochad dia Kondn? Etwa bei die Niagara-Wossafölln? On deana Kondn konnsd sicha a Riesendrop mochn, oba i bin leider koan Drobba ned. Olso glaub i fei an dia Kugln, weil do konnsd ewig foan soa weid dwillsd. A subba Sochn dös!
Dann sog i amol Sörvus Schbezl, mochs guad und grias ma d'Berrrg!


----------



## Wipfler (23. Januar 2005)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Jo Särvus Bua! Jödz sogsd ma a biddschön: wo san denn nochad dia Kondn? Etwa bei die Niagara-Wossafölln? On deana Kondn konnsd sicha a Riesendrop mochn, oba i bin leider koan Drobba ned. Olso glaub i fei an dia Kugln, weil do konnsd ewig foan soa weid dwillsd. A subba Sochn dös!
> Dann sog i amol Sörvus Schbezl, mochs guad und grias ma d'Berrrg!




Das hast Du schön gesagt !


----------

